

TwitterFreq - Graphs Your Tweets Based On When You Sent Them - scottjackson
http://scottjacksonx.tumblr.com/post/159085104/introducing-twitterfreq

======
scottjackson
So I hacked together a quick and dirty application this afternoon that graphs
your tweets based on when you sent them. you can look at the graph and see
what time of day you tweet at most frequently.

I know it's not an uber-cool application, but it's a weekend afternoon
project. And best of all, unlike (seemingly) every other Twitter-related
application, you don't need to give it your Twitter password!

